# The joy of Fanboyism



## Cayal (Nov 4, 2008)

So it's here, two big and mostly anticipated games. Resistance 2 for PS3 and Gears of War 2 for 360.

The reviews are in and most of it has been positive for both games.

So all should be happy right? Wrong.

Website x gives Gears of War a 9.5 while giving Resistance 2 9.0

"This website is 360 bias" says fanboyPS3.

Website y gives Resistance 2 9.5 and Gears of War 9.0

"This site is PS3 bias" says fanboy360.


Never mind they are two completely different games.


Website z gives Resistance a 9.5 and Gears a 9.5

"That score is too low. This game is better than the previous version. It should have gotten at least a 9.7" says fanboyPS360.

"Have you played the game?" asked one individual.

"...No"

Seriously? It's beyond ridiculous how these people operate in the norms of society without falling down more.

And it's with every high rated game. 

"Didn't score high enough"

"It flopped!"

"This game sucks"

"This game on your system isn't better than this game on my system"

Somebody please shoot me.


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2008)

meh I don't pay much attention to them - most of them are only around 13 years old anyway (if not physically then mentally  And besides most of those site comments are only in little noteboxes at the bottom of a reivew - one liners are about all people bother to put in and read.
They have had little time and poor games to bring them into the fold - few have played the great games of the past and so their view is not really that important anyway 0 give them another 10 years of hard and serious gaming and they might get more wholesome views on the world..
[/elitist gamer mode]


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 5, 2008)

Metacritic shut down it's user reviews after a bunch of morons spammed Gears 2 to a low user score.

Gears of War 2 (xbox360: 2008): Reviews


----------



## Cayal (Nov 5, 2008)

Guess it was PS3 fanboy intelligent payback for LittleBigPlanet...


----------



## Overread (Nov 5, 2008)

this is pure fanboyism (or hatism)

Amazon.co.uk: Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 (PC DVD): PC & Video Games

thing I find funny is that most people will never use 3 installs in quick sucession and most of the people that do complain are the hackers. Most of the rest seem to just enjoy being along for the ride/ea bashing. Granted I don't like the idea - but er - just seems to me that many people take it way too far


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow - and I thought media fandom 'shipper wars were insane!  

This amuses me for some reason - probably more than it should. =)

Schoolyard arguments are fun, no?


----------

